# Force Carbonating a Sparkling Wine



## Calamity Cellars (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been thinking about making a sparkling Riesling. I do not have the desire or patience to go through the traditional method. I will force carbonate or I won't do it. My question is why does force carbonation create shorted lived bigger bubbles? CO2 in solution is carbonic acid. Carbonic acid is carbonic acid. How can there be a difference in how it comes out of solution and converts to CO2 gas. If I were to very slowly, like over a period of 6 months, gradually increase co2 pressure in a keg of wine would this replicate the small slow to release bubbles of a méthode champenoise?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 16, 2012)

Because of age. 

The longer you let it sit, the smaller and longer lived the bubbles will become. 

It is best to chill down your wine when doing this. You want the CO2 to go into solution and that happens when the wine is very cold (a couple of degrees above freezing).


----------



## Calamity Cellars (Mar 16, 2012)

Why? What does age have to do with it? I am looking for the science on this one.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 16, 2012)

It is the formation of Carbonic acid. This takes time and (believe it or not) happens best at very cold temps.


----------



## Calamity Cellars (Mar 16, 2012)

Still would like to understand the science behind this phenomenon. Is there a reference you know of that refers to studies done on the subject or someone that has written a book on it?

Seems to me that the méthode champenoise is carbonating at warmer yeast friendly temperatures. If the bubbles are, in fact, different with the different methods then I would think a long slow gradual increase in pressure, say 5 psi per month, done at cellar temperature rather than cold would produce the same small slow to release bubbles also.


----------



## rjb222 (Mar 16, 2012)

There is very little available on forced carbonation. Every one has their own method that through serious reading and searching you figure out how to do. Taking CO2 off a beverage is actually quite easy it is putting the Co2 into a beverage that is hard. Temperature and a thing called pressure equalization is what is needed to get CO2 to hang onto a beverage. There are several systems that will work. The one I use in my FOP I have built using a temperature controlled freezer and 2 mil carbonation stones done in 10 gal Cornelius kegs. I added the stone by welding a stainless steel base into the cap of the tank and running a hose to the stone. You need to know how deep the tank is and how much head space you are going to leave plus the length of the hose that will bring your regulated CO2 into your tank. Once you know the wetting pressure of your stone ( wetting pressure is where the flow of CO2 does not allow fluid to be carbonated back up the hose.) You can do some math and come up with a pressure to use and keep your stone at until you have carbonated your product. These are available on the internet try Pro Brewers and search Carbonation. After you have the chart the rest is just math. To create the Carbonic Acid leave your tank at pressure and just above freezing for a Week some times longer your Stone should be a 2mil not a 5 mil your bubble size will be much smaller with the 2mil. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

I disagree with the above theory. Ive made sparkling wine both ways and traditionally in the bottle was way better but I did not do it at cold temps. I did that for the most part in my upstairs bedroom which is the warmest room in the house while I kegged mine in the fridge and the bubbles were still nothing like the traditional methid. I would believe it had something to do with it being a natural carbing by the sugar getting eaten instead.


----------



## Calamity Cellars (Mar 16, 2012)

My theory, based on nothing but anecdotal guessing, is that if the CO2 is absorbed slowly over time and at warmer temperatures where it is not as readily absorbed it will create the micro bubbles...if that really even happens. The wine has no chemical reason for knowing how or where the CO2 is coming from. I think this topic is one of those that borders on myth more than evidence. I think the common problem beer guys and impatient winemakers have is the need to get it carbonated now. I think I am going to Put 15 1/2 gallons of Riesling in a keg in my 58F cellar and apply 1 psi per week. What do you think?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

You could be getting closer as there are carbing stones that you attach that go into your kegs that distribute very fine bubbles at a much slower rate.


----------



## rjb222 (Mar 16, 2012)

The carbstones are mentioned. I agree that bottle carbonating and riddling creates a far superior product. As the co2 is absrbed rather than forced on. But my method is proven as I put out 20 or so batches per year and have return customers. The method was not described but the building of the system and the charts to get to the right CO2 levels. My method is to put warm beverage into my freezer set up I have that crontrolled at 32 degrees F I then for wine as beer is different start at wet stone pressure and bleed off the oxegen in 5 minutes time. I then up pressure 2lbs at a time until I hit the right head pressure. I add these increments every 2 hrs. After reaching head pressure i then allow the Champange style wine sit and absorb the CO2 for a week. I do not know If the Carbonic acid is formed during that time or if it is what CO2 is but I do know that my bubbles do not go away and the taste is very good.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

I missed your post there RJB


----------



## rjb222 (Mar 16, 2012)

Check out probrewers.com there you will find the charts and expanation to what wetting pressure is how tank depth and fluid depth change that formula.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

Math is surely not my strong point!


----------



## rjb222 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep I figured that Wade.


----------

